# Really struggling feel like giving up right now



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

Im so bad right now, I'm so low, I have been struggling for 4 months now of constant severe DP/DR and it has caused me depression, I cry all the time I am struggling so bad, I have all the symptoms you all know so well so there is no point in telling them. I'm so low, I'm on prozac for my 5th week now, I felt a little better at first but feel really bad again the past week or just under. It is always present though, i'm at breaking point I just don't know what to do anymore, I honestly feel like i'll never get better, I'm just not me anymore, I'm usually so upbeat and don't like seeing all the negative posts on this site but I'm suffering right now. What can I do? The doctors will just throw pills, I get to see a therapist every 3 weeks, I'v seen her once though as she was sick, so every 6 weeks, what help is that going to be. I just need something to get me out of this DP/DR state it is horrific 24/7 I have been feeling suicidal due to it. Will I go to docs tomorrow and ask for a benzo or is there no point in that. Even if it just lifted a little so I can function I would be more than happy.

Thanks You


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

read the post in the link in my signature. also read the post in this link viewtopic.php?f=28&t=21093 . there both a bit long but if you do the things in both links, you will recover. don't worry, this is only temporary, even though it doesn't feel like it sometimes. for the record both posts are by people who have almost completely recovered in the past couple of months. we know what your going through and we are here to tell you it will get better, as long as you follow the advice we offer.


----------



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

thank you for your words, I would like to try tour supplement regime. I know I also need to work on thinking patterns also. I really dislike being on antidepressants, I don't think they are even helping much, the doctor will no doubt just throw another one at me. I think it will take time though. I just feel so out of it today, strange foreign, very drugged up all the usual. Can never get peace? Did you overcome your DP/DR through your supplements and the posts by phasedout yes? Well done on your recovery.


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

I really think I can relate to you...how did this happen and what's going on....I know I can help you and relate.


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

I really think I can relate to you...how did this happen and what's going on....I know I can help you and relate.


----------



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks, well it has been 4 months now, I have had flashes of DR/DP through-out my life due to my anxious personality, it was only ever like a couple of flashes, literally seconds, per year. I have had panic attacks in the past and obsessive thinking but generally I kept okay, I would have anxiety for a few months and would fade away, it never stopped me doing anything. I was a happy confident young man. This all started back in August. I think my body was stressed from a recent break up, which was a long-term relationship, I was out clubbing more than usual and drinking. One day at work I was lifting heavy objects and was so hungry, I got a huge migraine, and an aura before it, it was horrific, my eyes went blurry and zig zag shapes appeared, my arms went numb and I got very confused and slurred speach. This brxtreme ought on a panic attack and I called an ambulance as i thought I was having a stroke, I know it sounds a little over the top but I was scared. It was put down as a simple migraine from stress and being over hungry, but it triggered my anxiety a little for a week, was just feeling stressed and obsessive nothing too bad. I then developed a UTI u few weeks later and was given some antibiotics, on the 3rd pill I started to freak out again, I started to feel extreme DP/DR and panic (almosts doom and gloom feelings) very badly. I finished the antibiotics and never put it down to them due to my past, but I think they where a key role in starting DP/DR for me, as it has been so intense since, I think I am keeping it all alive though as DP/DR is all I think about. I feel so spaced out all the time, I don't know who I am, where I am, I feel detached from my body, I feel drunk/drugged, sometimes I just feel so weird words cannot explain it at all. I was having huge crying spells, I felt like I wanted to die sometimes, and still do, this is exactyl what has been going on for 4 months now. I have had to leave my university studies, part-time work, and affected a lot of relations. How are you feeling? I hope you are on the right road.

Sorry if the spelling is bad there is a crack on the screen I can't see all the screen.

and sorry for rambling on about myself, hope everyone is getting on okay. Damn I just want my oldself back like you all do.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

You sound like my dp twin. I have had it 4 months also and what you wrote is exactly how I feel too. I have put myseld through hell with medications because i get so terrified and just want something, anything to help. Try tommys regemin after you come off of the prozac. If you try taking them at the same time you will get seretonin syndrome.
I have heard that it is pretty common to get dp from antibiotics. There are videos on youtube of a lady who got it from antibiotics. Anyways, I know how you feel. I cry a lot and feel suicidal too.


----------



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

i'm sorry your struggling so bad also, it is hell isn't it. I'm only 21 too and missing out on so much, it doesn't matter what age you are though we all have to get better. It does make me feel a little better knwoing that there are others fighting the same battle, as you know how alone you can feel. The only other symptom I didn't mention above was the unfamiliar feelings I get. Such as my family and friends, my own room even all look so strange and unfamiliar. I have read your stories and can relate a lot. How are you feeling now? Hvae you gone for any therapy at all that could help with meds or supplements. I hope things will improve soon. Yes I have seen that video, the young women with dark hair. I could relate to her a lot.

Paul


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

In the very very beginning I felt exactly like you did...now I just feel detached from my body and not there all the way which causes suicidal thoughts and yes I've been thinking about it on and off...I don't know if you got it from the anti-biotics. I mean I was on headache pills but I'm sure your panic attack with the pills really triggered it. SSRI's really help and so do benzos.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

I honestly think that the only thing that is going to help me is going to counseling. I have seen two psychs, a handful of doctors, and a psych nurse practitioner. All any of them did was try to throw pills at me. All of the pills have just made things worse. I had dp that felt the same for the first 3 months or so and then took effexor and it really screwed me up. I was having all of this weird neuro stuff happening and ended up hospitalized because i was going to snap. then they put me on lamictal which gave me a whole new set of side effects and now i think i am hearing voices and perfectly fit the profile for borderline personality disorder. I only had dp to begin with and now im all messed up. avoid medications. none of them are proven to help and in my case, they are just making things worse.
I also have the feeling like my family anx my own room are unfamiliar.


----------



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

sorry to here your bad luck with medication I am very weary of taking them, some folk swear by them and others hate them. I can't cope with the state I am in so have to take something I feel. Do you think you have bordeline personality disorder or just very strong DP/DR? I was going going to ask the doctor about klonopin if that would help but I don't want all these meds in me. I feel so weird not sure if it's dp/dr or prozac. You should look into counselling.


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have advice about medications...you just have to find the right kind to help you. Paxil realllly works for me and has helped a lot and I am too am still battling this...and klonopin, I was on that and I wouldn't mess with that stuff. It really made me tired and I slept all day...I would really try xanax. that's what I'm on. It's a benzo and it helps. Klonopin is known to cause more DP. but xanax is in the same category and really works with me for the anxious part.


----------



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks for your thoughts on medications, I suppose everyone reacts differently like you say, does the xanax help you with the constant derealization etc? I think I need a benzo to tie me by as times are rough, you said you feel better than you did? Is that not a good sign, keep working at it, what do you feel helps you? I read in your post your only 18, im 21 it is hard dealing with this at a young age, well I suppose any age it is very hard, but you see all your friends without a care in the world and just think to yourself.

Paul


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

It's absolutely the worst feeling in the world knowing that the people around you are so care free and don't understand...it's horrific. I was SOOOO bad in the beginning I would walk and wouldn't even realize where I was going. yes being young and going through this sucks so bad. and I'm a freshman in college. I'm trying to get through this. I think the paxil is the thing and TIME that is helping me the most. I'm way better than what I was which I should be greatful for but am frustrated because I still feel disconnected. Time is the only thing to heal it. I think I have a good pschiatrist and therapist who also went through this too and she's better and can relate to me. The xanax helps with the anxiety so does klonopin...either one. but xanax just "takes the edge off" of the anxiety but doesn't really make the DP go away. It makes you feel better. I never thought I would end up like this...but your brain has it's way of managing it's way throughout time...and time helps. but without the paxil, I would have been dead by now.


----------



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah I know what you mean when you say your walking and you feel you hardly know where your going, or if you even are walking, it's like i'm floating around. Thats great there is improvement keep your head up and work at it, at least you have improvement, im really the same for 4 months now, but I agree with you, time is a huge huge factor in this, it does take time to heal and get through, i'm trying to be more patient and give it time, but you know how hard that is when times get too much, I might enquire about a benzo, or even just go speak to my doctor, as I am on my 5th week on prozac and I am not noticing much difference at all


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

The thing about prozac and SSRI's is that they take forever to get in your system. during my 5th week I was still a total mess. medications like that take about 8-12 weeks for the fulll effect and even more when you up the dosage a long the way. but benzos start once you take them.


----------



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks, I will probably carry on with prozac as there hasn't been to many side effetcs, apart from strange dreams. How long did it take before you felt better on a SSRI? and how long have you been dealing with the derealization/panic for now? whats helps you to cheer up when times are hard?

Paul


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Brittany329 said:


> The thing about prozac and SSRI's is that they take forever to get in your system. during my 5th week I was still a total mess. medications like that take about 8-12 weeks for the fulll effect and even more when you up the dosage a long the way. but benzos start once you take them.


im sorry but i have to disagree with this advice. any doctor or pharmacist in the world will tell you that if you don't feel a benefit from an SSRI by the sixth week, that you should stop taking it. on top of that, the longer you take and the more you increase the dose the more dependent you become on the damn things. it sucks coming off SSRI's, and the longer you take them the more it sucks. the reason i mentioned those two posts previously is because those are effective long term cures for DP, any pharmeceutical will only cover up a portion of the problem, and once you stop using them, it comes back. you don't want to hide DP, you want to fix DP.


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

YOU CAN'T LIVE IN HELL AND LET IT WORK IT OUT FOR YEARS> IF YOU HAVE TO BE ON MEDICATION YOU HAVE TOO. PEOPLE AREN'T STONG ENOUGH TO LIVE LIKE THIS LIKE OTHERS IN YEARS WHEN THEY NEED MEDICATION. MEDICATION HELPS. and it does take a while for it to be in your system. we're all looking for help not downers which you are doing. give us hope. and not looking at years of fucking hell. medication helps...wehave to survive I'm sorry if you don't believe in it but others do.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

are you kidding me, read the post in the link in my signature. i have recovered from doing what i suggest in that post, hell, a guy on here that goes by the new guy had DP for EIGHT years and recovered in one month. how much do you even know about this disorder, you pop into the forum like yesterday and start telling people who have studied this disorder and it's counterparts extensively how to go about dealing with it. im sorry if i come off a little strong, but telling someone to do medication before trying something else is bad advice. MEDICATION IS THE LAST RESORT!!!!!!!!!! yes it can help, but only if nothing else will. no one has ever fully recovered from DP because of medication. everyone who has ever recovered has done it naturally, proper diet, vitamins, herbs, CBT, EFT, meditation, yoga, cardio, hypnosis, accupuncture, anti-stress exercises and above all, learning to ignore DP/DR. it's not easy or fun , but it's the only thing that works.


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

don't tell me that I can't join something and given advice...I too try to do other things but I was at the point of suicide that I had to see someone. people need help and can't suffer and do the "natural way." using the medications and the natural things combined works. and yes I've fucking had this for 4 months and I think I've done enough research about it to help people. because I was worse than what I am now because of medication. I'm so sick of people who are so against it. It;s not a bad thing. that's complete bullshit. this is a discussion group not some dictating thing to do things. PEOPLE HAVE THEIR WAYS OF DEALING WITH IT. what I can't come on here and give advice since these people are suffering like me? ME HAVING A PANIC ATTACK AND HUGE ANXIETY is what caused this...so LOW SERITONIN LEVELS IN THE BRAIN CAUSE ANXIETY AND DEPRESSION. and maybe SSRI's help. that's what they're made for. we all have our advice, so get out of mine if you're going to be rude since you're so great after suffering for years.


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

don't tell me that I can't join something and given advice...I too try to do other things but I was at the point of suicide that I had to see someone. people need help and can't suffer and do the "natural way." using the medications and the natural things combined works. and yes I've fucking had this for 4 months and I think I've done enough research about it to help people. because I was worse than what I am now because of medication. I'm so sick of people who are so against it. It;s not a bad thing. that's complete bullshit. this is a discussion group not some dictating thing to do things. PEOPLE HAVE THEIR WAYS OF DEALING WITH IT. what I can't come on here and give advice since these people are suffering like me? ME HAVING A PANIC ATTACK AND HUGE ANXIETY is what caused this...so LOW SERITONIN LEVELS IN THE BRAIN CAUSE ANXIETY AND DEPRESSION. and maybe SSRI's help. that's what they're made for. we all have our advice, so get out of mine if you're going to be rude since you're so great after suffering for years.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

look, before this goes any further, please go read the post in my signature.


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

I read it...and all those things I already knew. I already told my mom to get me magnesium tablets and vitamn B. I'm trying both. but in my prepective, everything works different with everyone. we all have different bodies and maybe medications do help some people. It's nothing bad. I agree with you but I see a good psychiatrist and she's dealed with people like this and I have gotton better so I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

how much better have you gotten?


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

please quit barging in when I've been suffering for months when I trying to help him. Just let it be. nothing else worked for me so I'm trying to help him then that natural crap which isn't good for your body putting all those things in your body without knowing the effect.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

what, i just asked how much better you have gotten, like how much have you recovered from medication?


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

In the beginning which was end of september I couldn't see straught, know what I was doing or where I was. totally out of my body. not there. I was depressed, suicidal, crying days on and on. wanted to die all caused by my panic attack for 3 days. I would second guess putting my shoes on, or taking a shower, everything was a blur, outside of my body. Now I feel put together again. know what I am doing and I would say I have improved about 70 percent so far. I can now drive but I am still outside of my body which frustrates me and time is also a key factor in this. your mind takes time to balance itself out determining on the person. I am still suicidal but did get better from the beginning. so yes the SSRI's are helping me.


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

In the beginning which was end of september I couldn't see straught, know what I was doing or where I was. totally out of my body. not there. I was depressed, suicidal, crying days on and on. wanted to die all caused by my panic attack for 3 days. I would second guess putting my shoes on, or taking a shower, everything was a blur, outside of my body. Now I feel put together again. know what I am doing and I would say I have improved about 70 percent so far. I can now drive but I am still outside of my body which frustrates me and time is also a key factor in this. your mind takes time to balance itself out determining on the person. I am still suicidal but did get better from the beginning. so yes the SSRI's are helping me.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

thats awesome that they're helping, where my concern comes in is that it's an artificial fix. with out the medication all the problems come back. thats what i was getting at. the ssri's will help to some extent, but only as long as you keep taking them. on the other hand with a properly educated natural approach you fix the problem permanently. check out the post by phasedout24 called "90% recovered after four year - heres how" in "on the road to recovery". it's probably the most accurate guide to making a full recovery, it's kinda long but well worth reading.

P.s. - i'm sorry for being hostile, i'm just always cautious of someone who joins the forum and starts offering advice, before getting aquanted with some of the people who have been around a while. i did it when i first joined and looking back on the advice i offered in the beginning i realize i was giving bad advice at the time.


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

it's fine, we all have our differences. It's just hard, and I'm sorry I had no where else to turn to. suicide was the only answer or this.


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

it's fine, we all have our differences. It's just hard, and I'm sorry I had no where else to turn to. suicide was the only answer or this.


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

and it's kinda hard to wait 4 years to get better.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

well your in a good place now with people wo understand what your going through, i've had it for eight months. just have open ears and you'll lick this DP shit for good.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

no, it didn't take her four years to recover, she had it for four years and has recovered in just over a month.


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

are you totally out of it? and what caused it for you...


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

most days yeah, some things still trigger it though. the cause for me was stress, drinking over a pot of coffee a day, binge drinking every weekend, smoking a pack a day, lack of sleep, past hard drug use, and then it was triggered by cocaine. i got drunk after not getting enough sleep while going through a bunch of stress from a big change at work and did some coke with a buddy of mine and woke up the next day with what i thought was a weird/bad hangover that turned out to be DP/DR


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that...but I guess that's where you and me disagree because mine was totally anxiety related and panic disorder and yours is stress and drugs.lack of sleep.and alcohol. maybe that's why I'm for SSRI's than you are. I guess we have our matter of opinion and will work through it the best way we can. I don't know...


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that...but I guess that's where you and me disagree because mine was totally anxiety related and panic disorder and yours is stress and drugs.lack of sleep.and alcohol. maybe that's why I'm for SSRI's than you are. I guess we have our matter of opinion and will work through it the best way we can. I don't know...


----------



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

everyone has their own opinions, and I suppose there are many ways to recover,personally I feel a lot has to do with your thinking, distraction, acceptance, almost re-training your brain to tell it there is no danger, as DP/DR is a safety mechanism remember, although it does not seem like that due to it's horrific feelings it can bring on. I'm still feeling it bad but trying to relax towards it. I am unsure about prozac but will give it more time and see my doctor.


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

I highly suggest that...maybe a psychiatrist would be better also.


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

I highly suggest that...maybe a psychiatrist would be better also.


----------



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah I would like to enquite about that, they seem to know better drugs for causes etc, like I say i'm not expecting a drug to cure me, I just need some relief instead of walking around in a complete fog, don't know where i'm going, and feel very drunk. Does anyone feel as if there mind is just a tunnel, not tunnel vision, it's like you just want to day dream, I don't even like moving from the television to the toilet as I feel so out of it, It;s a very hard feeling to explain, but like I say it is like your mind just wants to fixate on one thing, like your only using the centre of your mind and things feel very weird? If anyone can relate that would be awesome

Paul


----------



## AimlessH (Dec 14, 2009)

bigpmcd said:


> like your only using the centre of your mind and things feel very weird?


I was trying to explain how I felt to my mother once and said: "You know how it's said people only use 10% of their brain? I feel like somehow I'm using the other 90%" 
I was just feeling so mentally overwhelmed. Like my brain was on fire, working trillions of miles a minute.
That's why I did, and do, sleep so much. For a long time, that was my only peace.

The only thing that helped was forcing myself to live as I used to. I had to "fake it until I make it". Eventually I began to regain a sense of normalicy, just because that's all I allowed myself to be exposed to. I would shut out my obsessive thoughts, as best I could. It's still a struggle. But, I know those days, weeks, months and years of being free from my derealization are still ahead of me. So, I can't give up. I refuse to.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

bigpmcd said:


> yeah I would like to enquite about that, they seem to know better drugs for causes etc, like I say i'm not expecting a drug to cure me, I just need some relief instead of walking around in a complete fog, don't know where i'm going, and feel very drunk. Does anyone feel as if there mind is just a tunnel, not tunnel vision, it's like you just want to day dream, I don't even like moving from the television to the toilet as I feel so out of it, It;s a very hard feeling to explain, but like I say it is like your mind just wants to fixate on one thing, like your only using the centre of your mind and things feel very weird? If anyone can relate that would be awesome
> 
> Paul


Paul I know that there are some who have strong opinions that are pro and anti medication. I will tell you right now that the top two researches in the world for dp have offically said that there are no medications that have been found to help depersonalization. NONE. Also, many of us have been to countless drs, therapists, counselors, psychs and I just want to be really honest with you to prepare yourself for how ill educated medical professionals are about this condition. So many of them hear depersonalization and give you a blank stare or say "what is that?". They don't even know what it is and even the people who spend every day of their lives dedicated to dp research don't even have an answer on how to treat it. There is no drug or miracle cure for dp. It's like phasedout24 said, you cannot HEAL a natural defense mechanism. There, essentially is NOTHING TO HEAL. I know that it feels terrifying and I get caught in that trap of panic where I am just desperate to feel better. I can tell you after 4 months, visits to 3 hospitals (one of which I have been to around 6 times and had 30 different tests done, a brain scan included), 2 psychiatric ward stays totalling 11 days, two counselors and seeing atleast 11 doctors I have come to realize that the search for help in the medical community is pointless. The ONLY answer that I have found is to look at dp as what it is. It is your brain protecting you from something. Dp at it's root already is your brain trying to keep you safe. Then we get afraid of the dp and keep feeding the cycle. We are trying to fight our body's instinctual defense mechanism and that just makes it clamp down harder. The best thing that you can do is to change your view of dp. See it as something GOOD instead of something bad, because in reality, that is the case. The dp is trying to protect you, not hurt you. Stop fearing it. Embrace that your body is already working for you and and go with it. Let it do it's job and it will start to ease and eventually go away.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Paul I know that there are some who have strong opinions that are pro and anti medication. I will tell you right now that the top two researches in the world for dp have offically said that there are no medications that have been found to help depersonalization. NONE. Also, many of us have been to countless drs, therapists, counselors, psychs and I just want to be really honest with you to prepare yourself for how ill educated medical professionals are about this condition. So many of them hear depersonalization and give you a blank stare or say "what is that?". They don't even know what it is and even the people who spend every day of their lives dedicated to dp research don't even have an answer on how to treat it. There is no drug or miracle cure for dp. It's like phasedout24 said, you cannot HEAL a natural defense mechanism. There, essentially is NOTHING TO HEAL. I know that it feels terrifying and I get caught in that trap of panic where I am just desperate to feel better. I can tell you after 4 months, visits to 3 hospitals (one of which I have been to around 6 times and had 30 different tests done, a brain scan included), 2 psychiatric ward stays totalling 11 days, two counselors and seeing atleast 11 doctors I have come to realize that the search for help in the medical community is pointless. The ONLY answer that I have found is to look at dp as what it is. It is your brain protecting you from something. Dp at it's root already is your brain trying to keep you safe. Then we get afraid of the dp and keep feeding the cycle. We are trying to fight our body's instinctual defense mechanism and that just makes it clamp down harder. The best thing that you can do is to change your view of dp. See it as something GOOD instead of something bad, because in reality, that is the case. The dp is trying to protect you, not hurt you. Stop fearing it. Embrace that your body is already working for you and and go with it. Let it do it's job and it will start to ease and eventually go away.


well said.


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

I was agree with half of this...we are all from different parts of the US and world. I am from Youngstown Ohio. I saw my general doctor who didn't know wtf was wrong with me...then I've always had a counselor (before the DP) and the I went to the psychiatrist there who knew exactly what I was talking about. But we all got it from different way. She told me it's a dissociative disorder caused by the anxiety and the panic attacks were a trigger for me. I have a anxiety/panic disorder so this was bound to happen to me some time. Yes there is no med to treat this but this is caused by low seritonin levels in the brain which caused anxiety and depression. I have been on Paxil(best for anxiety) and it has really worked for me. I used to be as bad as you Paul, but I've gotton better. I know you shouldn't depend on meds, but at my point where I was (where you are now) I had to turn somewhere. I started Paxil, thought it wasn't working and just kept at it until I see effects and I kept upping the dosage to find a more effect. I HIGHLY suggest you go see a real psychiatrist than a general doctor and just give it a shot. please...just try. I know how you feel. I'm still not there but I used to be where you are... :|


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

and I used to have Derealization in the beginning and that has completely gone away. now it's just DP.


----------



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

I can see where you are all coming from, everyone has different opinions and view s to the best solution, but they all seem rational in their own ways. I dislike being on prozac and tonight I am on another planet, I think am coping maybe a little better as I am not crying constantly but it is still very unpleasant. Well done Brittany on your success so far, I really hope I can follow suit soon, it is so hard to believe that when in this state though. Iam feeling very out of ittonight, almost feel like I have took acid and hardly know where I am. Horrible. Tinyfairypeople, thanks for your thoughts, I agree entirely, I think I am riding the exact same boat as you right now, do you believe you will get better? I really hope you do soon.

Paul


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

Are you done taking any kinds of medication then paul? what are you planning on doing?


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

If any of you want to add me on facebook if you have one. Brittany Burin.


----------



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah that would be cool, I will add you and send you a private message  i'm only on prozac at the moment, I'm really not a fan of meds but sometimes it's your last hope to get you thinking a little straight. I will add you just now.

Paul


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

Just got it : )


----------



## alexx_2010 (Dec 27, 2009)

I was having for long time bad anxiety which made me not getting enough sleep or doing in thing in right way in my life until one of my friends advice my to take meditation courses which step by step decrease my anxiety.


----------

